Ask HN: How to start a tech blog? - wemdyjreichert
======
mprev
What precisely do you need help with? You haven’t given enough context for
anyone to really help.

~~~
wemdyjreichert
I'm pretty much new, but the biggest thing is finding stuff to write about and
how to grow.

~~~
mprev
Do you have a particular goal for doing this? Is it to practise? Or to build a
reputation? Or something else? What tech interests you?

------
jppope
Everything you need right here =>
[https://youtu.be/ZXsQAXx_ao0](https://youtu.be/ZXsQAXx_ao0)

~~~
wemdyjreichert
To rephrase, it's not starting the blog itself (that's filling in a template)
but coming up with & creating content (that is, the problem facing all content
creators). Oh and by the way, this one has much better info:
[https://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ](https://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ)

